# Solved: Drive for a I Mac Model A1224



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a I Mac Model A11224 with out a hard drive.
What type of harddrive is required for this computer and
do I need to install an operating system and format the
drive when the drive is installed?

I don't know much about these type of compters so
I got this one to learn about it.


Thank you


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That model takes a standard 3.5" SATA2 drive.

Once the drive is installed you can boot off an OS X DVD and install an OS to the hard drive.

Adding a hard drive isn't a simple task for the unexperienced. The screen has to removed.
Good instructions are here: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+20-Inch+EMC+2133+and+2210+Hard+Drive+Replacement/1008


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I Don't have the CD for it. Is there a place I can get it? I may need to buy it If I knew what I am looking for.
Thank you


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

Apple can usually supply discs for discontinued OS releases.

800-275-2273


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

So can I download a discontinued operating System from Apple?
I don't know about apple's operating systems but it appears that they
name their operating systems after large cats. I think I saw Tiger & Lion for
operating system names. Or something like that.


Thank you,


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

No, Apple doesn't supply downloads of old versions of OS X. I have this same model at work and Snow Leopard seems to run the best on it. This is also known as OS 10.6. I'd recommend ordering a disc from Apple once you decide if you want to install a hard drive.


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

Thank you,


----------

